# Ben Kaminsky on espresso



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/ben-kaminsky-on-espresso-why-you-hate-it-and-how-to-fix-it-t27968.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Isn't it buy the ek43 again .......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I want one!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Well I want one!


Screw that I'm getting an Ekk43


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Now that's nuts


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Now that's nuts


Put a whole in the kitchen work top, or remove the sink, will fit in the kitchen no worries...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just sit it in the sink


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Just sit it in the sink


Nah I'm getting rid of the cooker or the washing machine. Don't tell the mrs on Sunday......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nah I'm getting rid of the cooker or the washing machine. Don't tell the mrs on Sunday......


Or if I'm not at home , I've do me this as she's chucked me out ....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Boots this is way to much grinder for you to handle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Boots this is way to much grinder for you to handle


Not gonna grind with it , gonna do the clothes washing in it .... And don't be casually grindophobic to me


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Does the EEK43 come with 2 jam-funnels?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Perfect though, one for brewed on for espresso


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not gonna grind with it , gonna do the clothes washing in it .... And don't be casually grindophobic to me


What moi, you struggle with the k30!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am being sensitive to your needs


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You know this means you'll need to defect to the lighter side of life


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Cut that nonsense out gary


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I am being sensitive to your needs


Must be living in Italy , your expressing your metro sexual side ......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Focus on the prize event later in the week


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''Overall we've seen an increase in the quality of the espresso. It is definitely cleaner, sweeter and more aromatic than what we were producing before. We also have less waste, spend little to no time dialing in/redialling and have the ability to have any number of coffees on offer as espresso at any one time.

This brings me to a rather selfish bonus in that we now serve kenyan and washed ethiopian coffee as espresso quite regularly where as before it was something I rarely did. The acidity in the more floral/tealike/delicate coffees we have access to often manifested itself as soapiness and sourness once it hit an espresso machine. To me the EK brings a sweetness and clarity to these coffees but mellows out the sourness as the TDS drops

''


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So if might actually make lighter roasts taste nice, perfect


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

haha. One day Ill pull you a shot here you will enjoy, unlikely to be Kenyan coffee tho!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

We will see we will see


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Interesting about pressure profiling having little or no effect on extraction & the only way to go over and above 18% is to pull longer than 36g from 18g.

So is lever versus pump profiling placebo affect?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Interesting about pressure profiling having little or no effect on extraction & the only way to go over and above 18% is to pull longer than 36g from 18g.
> 
> So is lever versus pump profiling placebo affect?


God , you had to, didn't you







I've been drinking an equivalent of a coffee shot . Pulled at a cafe , on a lever , Ethiopian SO, grinder tanzania .

I don't know if it's the pressure profiling or not , one of the top three drinks I've ever had ( in my admittedly limited experience ) .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Was that on the lever boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rebuilt faema with the bosco group . Forgot to ask him dose , time and weight extraction . Ill do it next time I'm there . Blew my mind man .....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You should be able to recreate that then, time for an ek43 for boots perhaps


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You should be able to recreate that then, time for an ek43 for boots perhaps


Now unless it's chopped down and shrink like mr Gordon's I ain't got room ...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I can mod it for you


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hmm, I think the mod that mrs boots might apply after I've spent that much , might be a little more painful....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

These grinders will make you dislike the way the coffee has been roasted


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> These grinders will make you dislike the way the coffee has been roasted


That's a bit zen..... You mean we will all go to the light side ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The upwards spiral of happiness : )


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> God , you had to, didn't you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A coffee shot? Really?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> A coffee shot? Really?


Perhaps it isn't then , whatever it was it was nice . I bow to your experience in this matter


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Surely it is a shot if it is within espresso shot parameters


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps it isn't then , whatever it was it was nice . I bow to your experience in this matter


Ha ha...I have NO experience on this matter. I'm just curious...some people think you need an EK43 to make coffee shots, some people think any espresso brewed from EK43 grinds is a coffee shot.

My understanding is that a "coffee shot" (the term seems to have originated with Kaminsky/Barismo, but has been applied to different beverages, originally seems to have been a concentrated pourover) is a filter strength coffee brewed on an espresso machine (which has been done before). I have trouble seeing how you can do this on a lever without several pulls (50-60g in the group head per pull)? I can perfectly see how you can brew a 50% espresso with a consistent grind & a lever machine...but that's not a coffee shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

With the Faema ,they can do a longer pre infusion than an L1 and a couple off Fellini moves to get more water in.

. Ground tho a brew grinder , longer extraction time etc. Next time I'm in ill ask input output as I know he weights his shots .not a coffee shot then , but a dam fine espresso .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think most people understand a shot of coffee to be an espresso shot, which was pulled on the lever machine at the aforementioned roasters.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive accidentially had semi-coffee-shots , putting 18g in a 20g VST and its gushing through in 20 odd seconds, say 18g into 50g. Some of them have been ok


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> With the Faema ,they can do a longer pre infusion than an L1 and a couple off Fellini moves to get more water in.
> 
> I think it's there take on it . Ground tho a brew grinder , longer extraction time etc. Next time I'm in ill ask input output as I know he weights his shots .


To be clear was it espresso or something different?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> To be clear was it espresso or something different?


To be clear I renaming the drink in question a keith ?Happy ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But what was it dude as it clouds the discussion


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> but what was it dude as it clouds the discussion


keith ...........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You are such a child....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One of your better qualities


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You are such a child....


And my dad is bigger than your dad . I'll ask mr barista when I Am in next , what for legal and marketing terms he wants me to refer to this drink as .

In all honesty , I pointed him at the coffee shot Articles , and off he went , not having a EK43 to hand they started playing with the tanzania sat on the bench.

He did tell me dose weight , times and output but I forgot . I know they are some Fellini moves on the lever when it's being pulled .a bloomin long pre infusions and a longerish extraction time .does that make it a coffee shot ,I don't know . For now it's a Keith.

P.S. My bikes faster than yours and it's got pegs in the wheel that make it sound like a motorbike , and I'm getting Atari for Xmas you ain't


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Already got one


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> And my dad is bigger than your dad . I'll ask mr barista when I Am in next , what for legal and marketing terms he wants me to refer to this drink as .
> 
> In all honesty , I pointed him at the coffee shot Articles , and off he went , not having a EK43 to hand they started playing with the tanzania sat on the bench.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is getting Atari for xmas but you.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> I don't think anyone is getting Atari for xmas but you.


In all honesty I would take one they are worth a fortune now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's me !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ill one to one any of you youngsters on call of duty xbox.... I will loose ,but I will loose in a entirely childish , tantrum style ....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I recon I could out tantrum you, or at least my daughter can.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But then she would probably win


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

She is after all 2 and half


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Interesting about pressure profiling having little or no effect on extraction & the only way to go over and above 18% is to pull longer than 36g from 18g.
> 
> So is lever versus pump profiling placebo affect?


I think this may have more to do with brew ratio itself - degree of extraction with the amount of water available at a typical flow rate, plus fines migration to the bottom of the puck clogs things up, if pressure then fractures the puck hot water passes without properly extracting. So you either need to drop the dose, or increase the water passed through the puck.

EDIT: Which makes me wonder what effect on extraction, brewing the whole shot at slightly lower pressure, would have?

Lever/pump/preinfusing/pressure profile, I think, is more related to the impact on flavour, when you extract certain portions of the shot at differing concentrations, due to changes in flow rate...though the lever/decreasing pressure profile shot may end stronger than a constant pressure (after preinfusion) pump shot & *may* eke up the yield somewhat (all other factors being reasonably equal).


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> In all honesty I would take one they are worth a fortune now


Coffee Chap on selling expensive presents people have bought you for xmas.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not selling, holding on for the future!!!!


----------

